# Bob Sales breaks 700' in Texas!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Word has it that Bob Sales broke 700' in Texas at the Kingsville tournament. If I'm not mistaken that makes Bob the first (american) caster to break 700' over the age of 60.

Congratulations Bob,

Tommy


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome. It's humbling when a man twice your age has almost 200 feet over your best cast. Congrats!


----------



## SINNER (Jun 17, 2006)

Now that is an acheivement to be proud of. Way to go.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*700*

Congrats , Iam hopeing to see that someday myself.its not easy as it looks.!!!.:beer:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

real nice cast but geez,60 ain't old!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Way to go Bob, congrats!

Rod / SS


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

For someone new to the game it was amazing to watch those guys cast. It gives this "grey haired gentleman" something to shoot for.... and you couldn't meet a friendler bunch of folks. They were sure nice enough to put up with all of my questions.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Impressive. Congrats


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

congratulations, must be pumped on that.
here's to you !

:beer:


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*700+*

bob, congrats bro. 700 is dead; now onward and upward.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

That achievement is truly inspiring. Many congratulations, Bob.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Well done Bob , I just can't believe you are 60 ....


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Congratulations Bob,

Great casting!

But I am pretty sure that Howard Cator cast over 700' and was over 60 years young at the time.

Maybe the record keepers can verify that? It would have been the late nineties, I think.

Blaine


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Howard Cator only did it in practice sessions, but couldn't equal it when it counted (by his own words). Good to see someone over sixty do it , especially against the big boys.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats Bob!

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CONGRATS BOB !!  


Mark

:fishing:


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

1 of those statements doesn't sound true 

Bob Sales hitting 700+' is beleivable 

Bob Sales being 60+  never 

Way to go Bob.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Led said:


> 1 of those statements doesn't sound true
> 
> Bob Sales hitting 700+' is beleivable
> 
> ...


And he did it with the GROUNDCAST!!!

That has to sound good to the original OTG man... 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Yep - he must have had a great coach back in 2002 

We had to drive through Snow  on Sunday for the 1st UKSF GP - it was bitterly cold.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Led said:


> 1 of those statements doesn't sound true
> 
> Bob Sales hitting 700+' is beleivable
> 
> ...


Must agree!

I knew he was a geezer, but not THAT old.

Great casting.

The last time I saw Bob he was giving it his all with broken ribs.

Don


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

He should be on the American team going to Europe this year.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

again bob congratulations, if anyone deserves the credit you do. great casting.

frank


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

most excellent-the best news is that he now qualifies for the "old geezers" team. LOL
charlie


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Word has it that Bob Sales broke 700' in Texas at the Kingsville tournament. If I'm not mistaken that makes Bob the first (american) caster to break 700' over the age of 60.
> 
> Congratulations Bob,
> 
> Tommy


Tommy,
That is really great. Very nice job by Bob.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reels


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

he didn't do it once, he did it 4-5 times that day,then again in crystal beach. he was, to say the least, determined.


----------

